# Boardman HYB 8.9 E purchase and service problems.



## Willie Oig (7 Jul 2020)

I purchased a Boardman HYB 8.9 E on 30.05.2020 it’s worked very well till today when it totally lost power om my journey home. I took it to Halfords Braehead where I had to carry it up a flight of stairs to the bike repair department. Booked it in but was told the mechanic was on holiday till next week so the repair would only start on his return which I find unacceptable for one of Halfords main stores.

I didn’t receive an operating manual with my Boardman HYB 8.9 E is there an operating can you please supply me with one.

I would appreciate if you could look into the above for me this is a £2,000 purchase but the support service from Halfords Braehead is very poor.


----------



## richtea (7 Jul 2020)

Fazua supplies the electric motor system to Boardman. You'll find some manuals here:
https://fazua.com/en/support/helpcenter/

If you kept the bike, then try the 'Toolbox Software - Execute a diagnosis report' one.

Or possibly try the app (I haven't tried it for a while, but it may have a fault diagnosis option).


----------



## gzoom (8 Jul 2020)

Have you checked there isn't water in the battery compartment? Take the battery out and look into the motor connector.


----------



## ebikeerwidnes (8 Jul 2020)

Firstly - support service from Halfords - that is part of your problem
I have found that Halfords service varies a lot - some of the people are wonderful - but others are less so.
You could try complaining directly to the manager - or even take the bike to another Halfords store and try them
or contact their Head Office directly and see if thet helps

You didn;t actually say how many miles you had done when the power cut off - was it close to the normal limit - or far less. I am assuming that it is far less than the normal mileage.

Also - if the bike is still new then tell them they can have one more go at fixing it and if they don;t sort it out then you want you money back - there are plenty of other makes of ebike for that sort of price so that may give them a good incentive to get things done

Whatever you decide - Good Luck


----------



## highnoon (12 Jul 2020)

Hey guys, 

The Broadman 8.9e brought me here for my first post!

So purchased my Boardman ADV 8.9E Monday 6th July - And have to say I am/was impressed, im a newby to biking and wanted something to give confidence as I live in the Chilterns and Hills are everywhere.

before pick up I was told the bike would be serviced and fully charged got the bike and noticed it was 80% charge (no real issue ). The handover was very odd my questions about how to operate the bike was not answered along with my query on updating the motor in the Halfords Store (Maidenhead) which was also declined and shrugged off. I was handed a batch of cables and pretty much sent on my way. For such a purchased including a 3 year service and Gold standard locks I felt the handover was very unprofessional and lack of knowledge in the product

so over the course of the week I completed 3X 10 mile rides with the view to head down the New Forest with my purchase. Every time I have charged the battery it doesnt charge over 80% so I brought the bike to a closer Halfords High Wycombe and they checked it over again as I felt even the service was lacksture from Maidenhead. High Wycombe Halfords didnt really have the knowledge on the Broadman however they had the decency to let me know this and will try find manuals and understand the product to help with my questions.

Getting the bike back they said they cant see anything wrong with the battery " but" admitted they cant charge it over 80%?? - They wrote an email on my behalf to inquiry on why it wont charge over 80%

Got down New Forest lovely weather and with my friend who is a keen rider and have to say the Broadman bike did come to its own!

Amazing ride and a couple of killer hills (for me) but I eased pass my friend up those hills which hurt his ego but boosted mine. 
Noticed the battery died a death after 20miles riding which I didnt really use as I had the power off for a lot of the ride. Went back to my friends house to recharge but now the battery is completely dead and wont recharge!! This has really cheesed me off and think the service/sales experience from Halfords is quite poor they need to give their staff product knowledge especially on such a purchase of near 3K total!

Will see how this week goes and how soon I can get a replacement battery 

On a side note I did go back out for a ride minus the battery - 15 mile with my friend and again the ride is amazing ! I do like this bike I really do it gives me a joy when im riding it but the sales process and after sales is extremely poor from Halfords.

I have updated the Firmware to Black Pepper and have change power settings for my liking 

I still have to leave a review on their site but will see how this week pans out before so.


Good luck on yours!!


----------



## Willie Oig (17 Jul 2020)

richtea said:


> Fazua supplies the electric motor system to Boardman. You'll find some manuals here:
> https://fazua.com/en/support/helpcenter/
> 
> If you kept the bike, then try the 'Toolbox Software - Execute a diagnosis report' one.
> ...



Many thanks Richtea that's very helpful good information. Got my bike back back very nice guy at Halfords explained the Fazua speed sensor magnet required adjusted hence the total loss of power. I've contacted Fazua for information on the setting setting and if I can purchase a service manual in English (or Scottish!!) Cheers.


----------

